# Sticky  PLEASE READ: Rules for posting a new thread in Stocks Forum



## CanadianCapitalist

Before you post a new thread, first search the forum to see if there is a thread that already covers the stock. Start a new thread only if there is no other thread covering the stock you are interested in.
Make a nice, descriptive title for the thread. If you just want to talk about the stock, title the thread as follows: Company Name (Ticker symbols). Example: Canadian Natural Resources (CNQ, CNQ.TO).


----------

